# Creekrat's Log



## creekrat (Dec 22, 2020)

After seeing so many others with their logs I figured there is no better time than now to start my own.  I am on TRT and have been since the ripe old age of 29 due to a medical condition.  Been in and out of the gym since high school.  My main focus is aesthetics.  

Today was chest, shoulders and tris.  Any of the sets that are like 8/??? will have the first set heavy to failure followed immediately by half the weight for twice the reps.  Seth Feroce named them "Seth Sets"

Seated DB OHP 4x12,12,10,8/16

Incline DB Fly 4x10,10,8,8/failure

Seated Bent Over Rear Delt Raises 4x12,12,10/20,10/20

Cable Fly 4x15,12,10,10

DB Side Lat Raises 5x12,10,10,8/16,8/16

Incline Machine(Smith) Press 3x10,8,8

Face Pulls (Bent Over) 4x15,12,10,10/failure

Incline DB Press 5x12,10,8,8,6/12

DB Front Raises 4x12,12,10,10/20

Standing Cable Rear Delts 4x15,12,12,10/20

Trap Bar Shrugs 5xFailure


----------



## CJ (Dec 22, 2020)

You did 46 sets, not including the drop sets? :32 (6):

You're a goddam Ironman!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 22, 2020)

I will follow along. What is your height, weight, age? What are your current goals for lifting?


----------



## creekrat (Dec 22, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I will follow along. What is your height, weight, age? What are your current goals for lifting?



I'm 6' and currently 210lbs and between 15-17% BF and 38 years old.  Goal is to put on some mass while trying to lean out  little more.  I want to work on the summer body.  Mainly broaden the shoulders, widen up the back, tone the wheels and slim down the mid section.


----------



## The Tater (Dec 23, 2020)

That’s putting in work! Keep hitting it every day.


----------



## Sickman (Dec 23, 2020)

Keep it up bro. That's a lot of volume. Good stuff.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 23, 2020)

Today was core and cardio.  Did abs for 45 minutes consisting of cable crunches, twisting sit-ups, weighted crunch machine, leg raises, and v ups.  Then went to the eliptical for 30 minutes HIIT and 5 minute cool down


----------



## creekrat (Dec 25, 2020)

Today was back and bi day.

Deadlift 4x10,8,8,5

Hammer Curls 4x12,12,10,10/20

Lat Pulldowns (Cables with a bench) 4x15,12,10,10/20

BB Curls 4x12,12,10,8/16

Yates Row 4x12,10,10,10/20

Incline curls 4x12,10,10,8/16

Straight Arm Pulldowns 4x15,12,10,10/20

Z Curls 4x12,10,10,8/16

Neutral Grip Row 4x12,10,10,8/16

Needless to say I can definitely feel it.  I was also happy to start to see the separation of my upper bicep and my delts while relaxed.  Afterwards I knocked back a protein shake and a bowl of minute oats with honey.

Here are some pics.  The wheels are from after cardio yesterday.  I know I have a LONG way to go to get anywhere near where some of you guys are but I'm headed in the right direction and seeing progress.  And yes, I know I'm a hairy fukk

https://imgur.com/jymp8RH
https://imgur.com/cEIjM7G
https://imgur.com/3I9njFh
https://imgur.com/p9CZjfp
https://imgur.com/x01gLmA


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 25, 2020)

Looking good man!


----------



## BrotherIron (Dec 25, 2020)

That's a lot of exercises in a single training session.


----------



## Sickman (Dec 25, 2020)

Definitely a lot of volume. Good stuff. Just make sure you're eating and sleeping enough to recover properly. I'm in for the log. You'll get jacked quick with that type of volume. Merry Christmas btw


----------



## creekrat (Dec 26, 2020)

Did cardio for 45 minutes and 30 minutes of HIIT on the eliptical.  Followed that up with some chicken and rice for lunch.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 27, 2020)

Today was legs so I did my Snake routine.  Giant sets 4x10

Extensions

Squats

Leg Press

Leg Curls

Followed this up with 4x50 of

Weighted Ab Machine

Cable Crunches

Crunches with calves on bench

Cable Side Bends

Decline Twisting Sit-ups


----------



## creekrat (Dec 28, 2020)

Back and Bi day today.

Cable Pulldowns(With bench on cable crossover machine) 4x12,12,10,10/20

Hammer Curls 4x12,10, 10/20,10/20

Straight Arm Pulldowns 4x12,12,10,10/20

Preacher Curls 4x12,10,10,8/16

Face Pulls 4x15,12,10,8/16

Incline Curls 4x12,10,10,8/16

Neutral Grip Row 4x12,10,10,9/18

Z Curls 4x12,10,10,8/16

DB Rows 4x15,12,10,12/24

BB Curls 4x15,12,10,8/16

Landmine Single Side Rows 4x12,10,10,8/16

I know this is all a lot of volume and I run the risk of over training but so far I've been feeling great.  DOMS tend to appear the 2nd day after training and only last that day or just slightly in to the next.  After every training session I have been getting in either a solid meal of chicken and white rice or a shake and a bowl of oatmeal with honey.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 28, 2020)

Good job bud!


----------



## snake (Dec 29, 2020)

You better be limping into tomorrow. Lol


----------



## creekrat (Dec 29, 2020)

snake said:


> You better be limping into tomorrow. Lol



I'm sure I will be.  Starting to feel it creeping in if I sit too still too long.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 30, 2020)

Did abs and cardio today. 

5x50 each 

Crunches

Ab machine 

Cable crunches 

Twisting sit ups 

Cable side bends

Followed that up with 20 minutes rowing and 20 minutes on the elliptical. 

Looking forward to chest/shoulder/tri tomorrow


----------



## creekrat (Dec 30, 2020)

Hit chest/shoulder/tri today.  Left elbow was a little uncomfortable so I adjusted weight as necessary.

Incline DB Press - 4x12,12,10,8/16  Did all of these with half rep then full rep and counted as 1

Seated DB Press - 4x12,12,10,8/16  Same as above

Incline DB Fly - 4x12,10,10,8/16

Seated Bent Over DB Rows - 4x12,12,10/20,10/20

Cable Fly on Bench - 4x15,12,10,10/20

DB Lat Raises - 4x12,12,10,10/20

Tricep Pushdowns - 4x12,12,10,10/20

Trap Bar Shrugs - 4xFailure

Cable Rear Delts - 4x15,12,10,10/20

Overall I felt pretty good even with the elbow discomfort.  I plan on ordering a voodoo band once I get home.


----------



## Jin (Dec 30, 2020)

Are you offshore? Can we see the gym you’re using?


----------



## creekrat (Dec 30, 2020)

Yes sir I am.  I'll go grab some pics


----------



## creekrat (Dec 31, 2020)

Here you go Jin.  Here are the pics of our gym on the rig.

Cardio room






Weight room


----------



## permabulker (Dec 31, 2020)

Do a lot of people use it creek? If there was no or very few people In There that’s my idea of gym heaven &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## creekrat (Dec 31, 2020)

Sometimes there will be 2 or 3 of us in there but I haven't ever had more than that.  I go during the day when I'm on shift...lol


----------



## permabulker (Dec 31, 2020)

creekrat said:


> Sometimes there will be 2 or 3 of us in there but I haven't ever had more than that.  I go during the day when I'm on shift...lol



yeah that’s nothing. The other day I went to the gym. Go to a quiet area with just light Dumbells to finish off my session a few seconds later there’s guys rolling around on yoga balls, women swinging off gym walls and guys planking so I can’t exit the area. Sometimes I hate commercial gyms. Even since covid people still don’t respect personal space. I pay 60 a month for this bullshit.


----------



## Trump (Dec 31, 2020)

typical cementer, probably have 2 hour nap at lunch too


creekrat said:


> Sometimes there will be 2 or 3 of us in there but I haven't ever had more than that.  I go during the day when I'm on shift...lol


----------



## creekrat (Dec 31, 2020)

I haven’t had a single safety nap since I got here in December 11th. I’m trying to turn over a new leaf...lol


----------



## Trump (Dec 31, 2020)

that’s like asking a catholic priest to stop touching kids, it ain’t happening 



creekrat said:


> I haven’t had a single safety nap since I got here in December 11th. I’m trying to turn over a new leaf...lol


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 31, 2020)

That's a  pretty sweet setup. I'd trade the crowded craphole I'm in for that in a minute.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 31, 2020)

Hit abs and cardio today.  

Ab circuit consisted of 20 reps per exercise while rotating through for an hour.

Weighted ab machine
Cable side bends
Cable curls
Elevated leg crunches

Followed that up with 15 minutes each on the rowing machine and elliptical. 

Dinner was immediately after and consisted of 2 cups white rice, 10 oz chicken, sweat chili sauce, 2 cups tomato parmesan soup.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 2, 2021)

Started 2021 with back and bi today. 

Cable Puldowns - 4x15,12,10,8/16

Hammer Curls - 4x12,12,10,8/16

Straight Arm Cable Pulldowns - 4x12,12,10,8/16

Preacher Curls - 4x12,12,10,8/16

Face Pulls(bent over) - 4x15,12,10,10/20

Incline Curls - 4x12,10,10,8/16

DB Rows - 4x15,12,12,10/20

Z Curls - 4x12,10,10,9/18

OH Grip Row(shoulder width) - 4x12,10,10,8/16

Cable Curls - 4x15,12,10,10/20

Yates Row - 4x12,12,10,9/18

Really pleased with the progress. Weights are progressing, albeit slowly. Growth is visable which is the goal.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 3, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Started 2021 with back and bi today.
> 
> Cable Puldowns - 4x15,12,10,8/16
> 
> ...



Love doing the Yates row!


----------



## creekrat (Jan 4, 2021)

Hit leg circuit today. 4x10

Extensions

Squats

Press

Curls

Decided to throw in some calf raises, goblet squats and bulgarian split squats all 4x10


----------



## creekrat (Jan 4, 2021)

It's been about 4-1/2 weeks since I left home and I was weighing in at 208ish.  My goal was to be in more of a recomp.  I'm still weighing in at 208-210 in the morning and, at least to my eyes, I've been getting thicker.  Especially in the back, shoulders and arms.  Occasionally I can see some ab lines trying to peak through but there is still a decent amount of work to do in the midsection.

Today was supposed to be just abs and cardio but I was really feeling it so I decided to add a second chest/shoulder/tri day for this week.  Workout felt fukking amazing and pump was great.  Before bed I'll hit the elliptical and rowing machine for a total of an hour.

Incline DB 4x12,10,10,8/16

DB Side Raises 5x12,12,10,10/20,8/16

Incline DB Fly 4x12,10,10,8/16

Incline Smith Machine 3x5  1 rep was considered 2 half reps plus 1 full rep

Seated DB OHP 4x12,12,10,8/16

Machine Chest Press 4x15,12,10,8/16

Tricep Pushdowns 4x15,12,10,8/16

DB Front Raises 4x12,12,10,8/16

Cable Fly 4x15,12,12,10

Seated Bent Over Row 4x12,12,10/20,10/20

Shrugs 4xFailure

Cable Side Raises 4x12,12,10,10


----------



## Jin (Jan 4, 2021)

Dude! Great progress, you’re looking sexy AF. 

That back has great potential. Can’t wait to see what you look like in a year from now.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 4, 2021)

Looking killer already bro! Wait till you get where you want to be!


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2021)

Are the checkered flags on the back to mark where the boys finish the, um.... race?  :32 (20):


----------



## creekrat (Jan 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Are the checkered flags on the back to mark where the boys finish the, um.... race?  :32 (20):



From when I used to race cars.  Didn't realize the placement issue until later...lol.  Planning to cover it up but not sure what with.


----------



## Jin (Jan 5, 2021)

creekrat said:


> From when I used to race cars.  Didn't realize the placement issue until later...lol.  Planning to cover it up but not sure what with.



Anything that will make you less gay. 

this maybe?


----------



## creekrat (Jan 5, 2021)

Actually thinking of a Phoenix or some sort of firefighter tattoo since I’m also a volunteer when home


----------



## permabulker (Jan 5, 2021)

Jin said:


> Anything that will make you less gay.
> 
> this maybe?
> 
> ...



thats so gross haha


----------



## creekrat (Jan 5, 2021)

Last night I did my cardio. Went for 20 minutes on the elliptical, 20 minutes rowing, and another 20 minutes on the elliptical. 

One of the girls on the rig is training to be a yoga instructor and she sets up in the cardio room in the morning so I figured I’d try it out to try and regain some flexibility. That shit is harder than it looks. Feels pretty good once your done though


----------



## creekrat (Jan 6, 2021)

Yesterday was back and bi followed by 20 minutes elliptical, 30 minutes rowing and 10 more minutes on the elliptical. 

Cable pulldowns 4x12,12,10,8/16
(Seated facing a bench and the cables)

Hammer curls 4x12,10,10,10/20

Straight arm pulldowns 4x12,12,10,8/16

Z curls 4x12,10,10,10/20

Neutral grip row 4x12,10,10,10/20

Incline curls 4x12,10,10,10/20

DB row 4x12,10,10,8/16

Cable hammer curls 4x12,12,10,9/18

Yates row 4x12,10,10,8/16

Went to do preacher curls after yates row and got an awful pump in my right bicep.  Stretched it out and tried again but it felt way too tight and just off so I called it quits then.  Today is a rest day and tomorrow will be chest/shoulder/tri followed up with another hour of cardio.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 7, 2021)

Chest/shoulder/tris again today.

Cable Side Raises 4x12,12,10,10/20

Decline DB Press Superset with Decline DB Fly 5x12,10,10,8,8

DB Front Raises 5x12,12,10,10,10/10/10(drop sets)

Tricep Kickbacks 4x12,12,10,10/20

DB Side Raises 5x12,12,10,10/20,8/16

Cable Fly 4x12,12,10,8/16

Seated DB OHP 4x12,12,10,8/16

Machine Press 4x5(trifectas. 2 half reps followed by a full rep to count as 1)

Seated Bent Over DB Rear Delt Raises 4x12,12,10/20,10/20

Tricep Rope Extensions Superset with Face Pulls 4x,12,12,10,8/16

Elbow felt great and had a great pump.  I did just order me some voodoo bands to floss the elbows before and after lifts moving forward.


----------



## Jin (Jan 7, 2021)

Your elbow had a great pump? Sweet.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 7, 2021)

Smartass

10char


----------



## Jin (Jan 8, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Smartass
> 
> 10char



Elbow felt great; had a great pump.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 8, 2021)

Back and Bi today!

High Angle Cable Pulldowns 4x12,12,10,8/16

Preacher Curls 4x12,12,10,10/20

Straight Arm Cable Pulldowns 4x12,12,10,8/16

Hammer Curls 4x12,12,10/20,10/20

Neutral Grip Row 4x12,12,10,10/20

Incline Curls 4x12,10,10,7/14

Lat Pulldown 4x12,12,10,10/20

Z Curls 4x12,10,10,8/16

OH Wide Grip Row 4x12,10,10,8/16

Really feeling it in the middle back this evening.  Tomorrow is an off day and then legs on Sunday as long as I'm not pressure testing on the rig.  If we're testing then I'll just shift everything a day.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 9, 2021)

Good Work Brother


----------



## creekrat (Jan 11, 2021)

Today was leg day!!!!  My favorite.  Have been doing giant sets for a couple of months so I figured I'd change it up a little.  Really paying attention to the contractions and foot placement so I target specific areas.  

Warm-up was 10 minutes on the treadmill followed by a lightweight 3x12 circuit of extensions, leg curls, and press.

Working sets

Leg Press 4x10 (feet close together)

Smith Machine Lunges 4x10

Leg Extensions 4x12

Leg Curls 4x12

Squats 5x8

Stiff Leg Deads 4x10

Goblet Squats 4x12

After the Goblet Squats I got some god awful back pumps right in the thoracolumbar fascia area.  Still lingering an hour later so I think I'll go sit in the massage chair they have out here.  Kinda makes me want to get a hot tub for the house.


----------



## permabulker (Jan 11, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Today was leg day!!!!  My favorite.  Have been doing giant sets for a couple of months so I figured I'd change it up a little.  Really paying attention to the contractions and foot placement so I target specific areas.
> 
> Warm-up was 10 minutes on the treadmill followed by a lightweight 3x12 circuit of extensions, leg curls, and press.
> 
> ...



god you do a huge amount for one work out it’s insane. Well done.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 11, 2021)

permabulker said:


> god you do a huge amount for one work out it’s insane. Well done.




A lot of it is that I’m bored out of my mind on the rig and have the available time. I’ll probably have to drastically cut down once back at home. At that point I’ll split back/bi and chest/shoulder/tri into a & b days and hit them twice a week


----------



## creekrat (Jan 11, 2021)

Chest/shoulders/tri today.  Ended up getting cut a little short due to work on the rig but still got enough work in to call it good.

Decline DB Press 4x12,12,10,8/16

Lat Raises 4x12,12,10,8/16

Tricep V Bar Pushdown SS with Decline DB Fly 
4x12,12,10,8/16                          4x12,10,10,8/16

Seated DB OHP 4x12,10,10,8/16

Cable Fly 4x15,12,12,10/20

Bent Over Rear Delt Raises SS with Front Raises
4x12,12,10,8/16                                4x12,12,10,10/20

Felt pretty good overall with the exception of having it cut short, but the back felt a lot better as I stretched it and moved more.


----------



## Jin (Jan 11, 2021)

How’s the food on the rig? Assuming they feed you well, at least in terms of volume.


----------



## Jin (Jan 11, 2021)

I know the structures attract a lot of marine life. Is there anyway to fish while on the rig?


----------



## creekrat (Jan 11, 2021)

Some allow you to fish but this one does not.  When we can fish we'll catch tuna and have the cook grill it up for us.  The food is pretty good on the deepwater rigs.  This place is above average but I have been on ones from the entire spectrum.  For Christmas and New Year's we had some giant lobster tails and steaks.


----------



## Jin (Jan 11, 2021)

When you do fish do you take out a small craft, fish from the deck or go lower down on the structure?

Deck seems too high.

Ever see anything notable in the sea besides waves/weather? Any castaways:32 (19):


----------



## creekrat (Jan 11, 2021)

Fish from the deck.  We usually have a 4 hook gaffe that we have a small line tied to.  We can clip the small line to your fishing line and lower the gaffe with a rope until it swings under the fish.  Yank up and pull her up to the deck


----------



## Trump (Jan 11, 2021)

Usually if the OIM likes fishing then you can fish


----------



## Jin (Jan 11, 2021)

Question for both of you: women on the rig? 

what percentage and what positions (there’s a softball for you guys, go to town) do they hold?

if there are women do they get their own rooms or do they share with you dirty pigs?


----------



## Trump (Jan 11, 2021)

In nigeria the odd woman that goes To The rig just gets thrown into an 4 man room with 3 men. That doesn’t happen anywhere else in the world, they usually wire line or cementers over there



Jin said:


> Question for both of you: women on the rig?
> 
> what percentage and what positions (there’s a softball for you guys, go to town) do they hold?
> 
> if there are women do they get their own rooms or do they share with you dirty pigs?


----------



## creekrat (Jan 11, 2021)

The women will usually have their own rooms and share only with other  females.  There are very FEW occasions where a female will share a room  with a male but not typical.  The rooms on most of the rigs that I work  on have 2 man rooms and each room has it's own bathroom.  Some of these  rigs even have saunas, heated floors in the bathrooms, and golf and  skeet shooting simulators.

Most of the women will be dynamic  position officers, galley hands, BR hands, cleaning crews, and engineers  with various 3rd party companies.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 12, 2021)

Yeah, but back to what I think Jin really asked, do they fuk?


----------



## creekrat (Jan 12, 2021)

I’m sure some of them do. Really easy way to lose a good paying job though.


----------



## Jin (Jan 12, 2021)

creekrat said:


> I’m sure some of them do. Really easy way to lose a good paying job though.



Stop being a whore to work on a rig?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 12, 2021)

Jin said:


> Stop being a whore to work on a rig?



Your sense of humor is kinda fukked up at times dude


----------



## Jin (Jan 12, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Your sense of humor is kinda fukked up at times dude



At times?!?!


----------



## creekrat (Jan 12, 2021)

Back and Bi today and the soreness in my middle back actually got better with heavier weight.

High Angle Cable Pulldowns 4x12,12,10,8/16

Preacher Curls 4x12,12,10,8/16

Straight Arm Pulldowns 4x12,12,10,8/16

Hammer Curls 4x12,12,10,10/20

Face Pulls 4x15,12,12,12/24

Incline Curls 4x12,12,10,10/20

Neutral Grip Rows 4x12,12,10,10/20

Z Curls 4x12,12,10,10/20

Wide(Just wider than shoulders) Row 4x15,12,10,10/20

BB Curls 4x12,12,10,10/20


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 13, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Today was legs so I did my Snake routine.  Giant sets 4x10
> 
> Extensions
> 
> ...



This is like, a, low volume day for u ? Haha


----------



## creekrat (Jan 13, 2021)

At the moment it is. I know I can’t sustain this for too much longer. Once I stop being able to notice gains or I reach a plateau then I’ll deload and come back with the same split but lower volume. In all honesty I’ve felt better since increasing the volume. More energy, better mood, etc.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 14, 2021)

I guess it sucks a little being away from family and all.  I'm sure when there is work to be done on the rig you have to get after it.  But, I would love to spend 2 or 3 weeks like that where I didn't have a ton to do and could just train like a madman.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 14, 2021)

Chest/Shoulder/Tri day today

Incline DB Press 4x12,12,10,10/20

DB Lat raises 4x12,12,10,10/20

Incline DB Fly 4x12,12,10,10/20

Smith Machine Seated OHP 4x12,12,10,8/16

Cable Fly 4x12,12,10,10/20

Tricep Vbar Pushdowns 4x15,12,12,10/20

Seated Bent Over Rear Delt Raises 4x12,12,10,10/20

Cable Side Raises 4x15,12,12,10/20

DB Front Raises 4x12,12,10,10/20

Just 11 more days till I'm back home and can visit the gym there and I can't wait


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 14, 2021)

How did you like those 10/20's and 8/16's?


----------



## creekrat (Jan 14, 2021)

Been doing them a while and they're definitely fun...lol


----------



## Sickman (Jan 14, 2021)

Crazy volume. Keep it up bro.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 14, 2021)

I can sense this amount of volume ending pretty soon. Focus is drifting a little and the drive isn’t nearly what it was. I’ll keep this up over the next couple weeks while I work on making an A and B day for everything but legs and work that with the lower volume. I also have a blast coming up once I get home so the rest will be important as strength hopefully goes up a decent amount


----------



## creekrat (Jan 15, 2021)

Back and Bi today and felt really good.  Great way to finish off the week.

High Angle Cable Pulldowns 4x12,12,10,10/20

Hammer Curls 4x12,12,10,10/20

Straight Arm Pulldowns 4x12,12,10,8/16

Preacher Curls 4x12,12,10,10/20

Bent Over Face Pulls 4x15,12,12,10/20

Incline Curls 4x12,12,10,10/20

Neutral Grip Row 4x12,12,10,7/14

Z Curls 4x12,12,10,10/20

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown 4x12,12,10,10/20


----------



## creekrat (Jan 17, 2021)

Skeeeeewats today!!!!

Warmed up with light weight circuit of leg press, walking lunges, extensions and leg curls 3x10

Extensions 4x12,12,10,11/22

Curls 4x12,12,10,10/20

Squats 5x5

Smith Machine Lunges 4x10 each leg

Leg Press SS with Calf Raises on the Press 4x12,12,10,12/24


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 17, 2021)

Good work man. For the 5x5 squats, do you do the same weight for all of them or change it at all?


----------



## creekrat (Jan 17, 2021)

I went up in weight a minimum of 22lbs/10kilos.  Made sure to keep feet straight ahead, pause at the bottom and pushing with the heels and outside of my feet.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 18, 2021)

Hit chest/shoulder/tri and it was a great day!

Incline EZ Bar Front raises 4x12,12,10,8/16

Incline DB Press 4x12,12,10,12/24

DB Side Raises 4x12,12,10,12/24

Incline DB Fly 4x12,12,10,11/22

Seated DB OHP 4x12,12,10,12/24

Cable Fly 4x15,12,12,10

Seated Bent Over Rear Delt Raise SS with Tricep Vbar Pushdowns 4x12,12,10,12/24

Incline Machine Press 3x5 trifectas(2 1/2-3/4 reps followed by full rep to count as 1)

Cable Side Delt Raises SS with EZ Bar Pullovers 4x12,12,10,11/22

DB Front Raises 4x12,12,12,10/20


----------



## creekrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Back and Bi today.  Focus and intensity were definitely there today and I felt like I did some solid work.

 Straight Arm Pulldowns SS with Hammer Curls 4x15,12,12,12/24

 High Angle Cable Pulldowns 4x15,12,10,10/20

 BB Curls 4x15,12,10,8/16

 Neutral Grip Row 4x12,12,10,10/20

 Incline Curls SS with Face Pulls 4x12,12,10,8/16

 Lat Pulldown SS with Z Curls 4x12,12,10,10/20

 1 set of 21s to finish it off.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 19, 2021)

Good work Creek, keep at it!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 19, 2021)

Coming along nicely man! Rear delts and traps especially.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 21, 2021)

Tried something a little new today.  Last workout until Monday since I'll be traveling on Friday and Saturday.  Sunday will be meal prep for the week.  All weights are in KG unless otherwise stated.

Incline DB Press 4X10(12.5kg), 10(17.5kg), 10(22.5kg), 10 + 5 partials(30kg)

Flat DB Press 4x10(17.5kg), 10(22.5kg), 10(30kg), 8(35kg)

Incline BB 3x10(135lb), 10(205), 8(255)

Machine Flat Press 3x10(50kg), 10(70kg), 10(90kg)

Cable Crossover SS with Cable Press 7x10 at 30kg per side

DB OHP 4x10(15kg), 10(17.5kg), 10(22.5kg), 10(30kg)

Prone Incline DB Front Raises 4x10(10kg), 10(12.5kg), 10(15kg), 10(20kg)

Upright BB Rows 4x10(90lb), 10(115lb), 10(140lb), 10(150lb)

Cable Behind the Back UH Grip Lat Raises 7x10 (25lb)

The pump from this workout was amazing.  This was a FST 7 routine that I've been considering doing during my blast.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 25, 2021)

Started my new split and my blast today.  100mg Tren A was butter smooth.  This was actually the workout I would normally do on a Saturday but since I was traveling I skipped it yesterday and did it today.

Seated Calf Raises 4x25(90lbs), 25(90lbs), 20(115lbs), 25(200lbs)

Leg Press Calf Raises 4x30(180lbs), 30(200lbs), 25(400lbs), 20(600lbs)

Standing Calf Raises 7x25(180lbs), 20(190lbs), 20(190lbs), 25(190lbs), 25(190lbs), 25(190lbs), 20(190lbs)

VBar Pressdowns 7x12(50lbs), 10(70lbs), 10(70lbs), 10(70lbs), 8(67.5lbs), 9(57.5lbs), 10(57.5lbs)

Close Grip Bench 3x10(115lbs), 10(165lbs), 8(185lbs)

Dips 3x10

Lying EZ Curl Bar Tri Extensions 3x10(75lbs), 8(75lbs), 10(75lbs)

Straight Bar Cable Curl 7x10(42.5lbs), 10(47.5lbs), 10(52.5), 10(52.5lbs), 10(52.5lbs), 10(52.5lbs), 10(55lbs)

Hammer Curls 3x10(45s), 10(45s), 10(50s)

Preacher Curls 3x10(65lbs), 10(75lbs), 10(85lbs)

High Cable Curls 3x10(22.5lbs), 10(25lbs), 10(30lbs)

Had a great pump and really enjoyed this workout.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 26, 2021)

Missed posting yesterday's workout since we left from the gym to go to the DMV so my son could take his driving test.  He passed so y'all better look out.  I'll post yesterday and today's in this post. All weights are in parentheses and in lbs.

Yesterday weighed in at 208.8

Hanging Leg Raises 4x30

Ball Crunches 4x30

Crunches 4x30

Incline DB Pres 4x10(60lbs), 10(65), 10(70), 8(70 plus 5 partials

Flat DB Press 4x10(50), 10(55), 10(55), 8(60)

Hammer Strength Incline Press 3x10(120), 10(140), 8(140)

Hammer Strength Flat Press 3x10(90), 10(110), 8(130) plus 5 partials

Cable Crossover SS with Cable Press 7x10(45, 50, 50, 55, 55, 55, 50)


I did what was supposed to be my Saturday workout on Sunday since I was traveling on Sat and Sun is a scheduled off day.  That was probably not the greatest idea since it put arms and chest on back to back days.


Today weighed in at 210.2

Smith Machine Calf Raises 4x30(160), 30(180), 28(180), 25(200)

Leg Press Calf Raises 4x30(180), 30(290), 30(400), 22(600)

Seated Calf Raises 7X30(50), 30(90), 30(100), 30(100), 30(100), 30(100), 30(100)

Leg Extensions 3x10(110), 10(170), 8(230)

Squat 3x10(185), 10(225), 10(245)

BB Hack Squat 3x10(135), 10(205), 8(225)

Leg Press 7x10(180), 10(380), 10(470), 10(470), 10(470), 10(470), 10(540)

Stiff Leg Deads 3x10(135), 8(205), 8(205)

Seated Leg Curls 7x10(110), 10(120), 10(130), 10(150), 10(130), 10(130), 10(130)

Needless to say, I was walking a little funny leaving the gym.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 26, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Missed posting yesterday's workout since we left from the gym to go to the DMV so my son could take his driving test.  He passed so y'all better look out.  . .



My daughter is learning to drive too right now man. I'm glad because she is responsible, and I get tired of carting kids around everywhere.

Good workout!


----------



## Sickman (Jan 26, 2021)

You're killing it


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 27, 2021)

Creek, you are putting me to shame! Time to up my game!!! Good work my man!!!!! Oh and if you don't mind sharing a glass of bourbon I am down for that any time!!!! Later bro!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 27, 2021)

Creek is on FIRE!


----------



## creekrat (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks for all the kind words. 

Was 210.8 this morning. Took some measurements last night. Biceps were 16.5”, waist at the belly button 36.5”, thighs were 25.5” and calves were 16.5”.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 28, 2021)

211.4 on the scale this morning.  

1/27/2021 Workout

Reverse Crunches 4x30

Romanian Chair Crunches 4x30

Cable Crunches 4x30

Wide Grip Pullups 3x8-10

Reverse Grip Pulldowns 3x10(100lbs), 10(130lbs), 8(140lbs)

T Bar Cable Rows 3x10(70lbs), 10(90lbs), 10(100lbs)

Reverse Grip BB Rows 3x12(135lbs), 10(225lbs), 8(225lbs)

Deads 3x10(225lbs), 10(275lbs), 8(325lbs)

High angle Pulldowns 4x10(40lbs per side), 10(55lbs, 10(65lbs), 8(70lbs)

Straight Arm Pulldowns SS with Bent Over Face Pulls 7x10(25lbs)/10(55lbs), 10(30)/10(70), 10(30)/10(70), 10(30)/10(70), 10(25)/10(65), 10(25)/10(65), 10(27.5)/10(70)

Hammer Strength Plate Loaded Iso Lat Pulldown 3x10(70lbs per side), 10(70), 10(55)

1/28/2021 
Today was an off day but I was there bright and early at 0500 to help my youngest and the wife.


----------



## Trump (Jan 29, 2021)

Dude when your juice soaks in with how you r with your training and diet I expect great things


----------



## creekrat (Jan 29, 2021)

It's FUKKING FRIDAY and I got another solid one in the books.  Hope all of you have a great one.

1/29/2021 Weighed in at 212.6 this morning

Hanging Leg Raises 4x30

Cable Crunches 4x30

Reverse Crunches 4x30

DB OHP 4x10(50lbs), 10(55lbs), 10(55lbs), 8(55lbs)

Prone Incline EZ Bar Front Raises 4x10(45lbs), 10(55lbs), 10(55lbs), 10(55lbs)

Upright BB Rows 4x10(135lbs), 10(155lbs), 10(165lbs), 10(175lbs)

Cable Behind the Back Lat Raises 7x10(15lbs), 10(17.5lbs), 10(15lbs), 10(17.5lbs), 10(17.5lbs), 10(15lbs), 10(15lbs)

DB Bent Over Rear Delt Raises 4x10(25lbs), 10(30lbs), 10(35lbs), 10(35lbs)

DB Shrugs 4x10(80lbs), 10(90lbs), 10(95lbs), 10(100lbs)

Reverse Pec Dec 7x10(70lbs), 10(90lbs), 10(100lbs), 10(100lbs), 10(100lbs), 10(105lbs), 10(100lbs)

DB Front Raises 3x10(25lbs), 10(30lbs), 10(35lbs)

Shoulders are fried but I love it.  Today is the 3rd injection of tren a.  Doing 100mg every MWF.


----------



## Jin (Jan 29, 2021)

Strong work. Especially the beard!


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 29, 2021)

That's a solid ass 212 bro.


----------



## Tiny (Jan 29, 2021)

Nice job dude
If your upper chest comes up more you’ll look 20lbs buffer
keep it up


----------



## creekrat (Jan 29, 2021)

Tiny said:


> Nice job dude
> If your upper chest comes up more you’ll look 20lbs buffer
> keep it up



Definitely working on that.  By the end of this blast I should have some pretty solid progress and gains


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 29, 2021)

Good progress dude!


----------



## creekrat (Jan 31, 2021)

This morning I weighed in at 214.2

1/30/2021 Workout

Seated Calf Raises 4x30(50lbs), 30(100lbs), 30(150lbs)

Leg Press Calf Raises 4x30(290lbs), 30(490lbs), 26(630lbs)

Standing Calf Raises 7x30(180lbs), 30(250lbs), 30(250lbs), 30(250lbs), 30(250lbs), 30(230lbs), 30(230lbs)

Rope Tri Pressdowns 7x10(62.5lbs), 10(62.5lbs), 10(62.5lbs), 10(62.5lbs), 10(62.5lbs), 10(60lbs), 10(60lbs)

Close Grip Bench 10(115lbs), 10(165lbs), 8(185lbs)

Dips 3x10

EZ Curl Bar Lying Extensions 3x10(75lbs), 10(75lbs), 10(75lbs)

Straight Bar Cable Curls 7x10(47.5lbs), 10(47.5lbs), 10(52.5lbs), 10(52.5lbs), 10(55lbs), 10(55lbs), 10(57.5lbs)

Hammer Curls 3x10(45lbs), 10(50lbs), 10(55lbs)

Incline Curls 3x10(20lbs), 10(30lbs), 10(30lbs)

Preacher Curls 3x10(45lbs), 10(65lbs), 10(75lbs)

21s 3 sets of 25lbs, 25lbs, 20lbs

1/31/2021 Is an off day and tomorrow morning will be chesticle day


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 31, 2021)

Please update on the funcionality of your calves tomorrow. I am really curious to see how this plays out. :32 (20):


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 31, 2021)

Uh, yeah good lord man your poor calves are going to be hammered dog shit tomorrow! 

Best of luck walking in a few days!!!!!


----------



## creekrat (Feb 1, 2021)

Today was 1 day out since I did that workout yesterday. Calves actually felt pretty good. I hit them like that 2 days a week. Once with arms and another with quads and hamstrings. The first 2 times I did them like that I could barely walk. This time wasn’t so bad. Some DOMS but not that bad.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 1, 2021)

That's good! I've found mine adapt to a lot of volume too sometimes.


----------



## creekrat (Feb 1, 2021)

Pinned TNE this morning and was buttery smooth.  Then went to the gym for chest day.  Stepped on the scale at 216.6 this morning.

2/1/2021 Workout

Hanging Leg Raises 4x30

Ball Crunches 4x30

Crunches 4x30

Incline DB Press 4x10(60lbs), 10(65lbs), 10(70lbs), 8 + 5 partials(70lbs)

Flat Bench DB 4x10(55lbs), 10(55lbs), 10(60lbs), 10(60lbs)

Hammer Strength Incline Press 3x10(120lbs), 10(140lbs), 8 + 5 partials(140lbs)

Hammer Strength Chest Press 3x10(90lbs), 10(110lbs), 10 + 5 partials(130lbs)

Pec Deck 4x10(110lbs), 10(130lbs), 10 (130lbs), 10(140lbs)

DB Incline Fly 4x10(40lbs), 10(45lbs), 10(45lbs), 10(45lbs)

Cable X-over SS with Cable Press 7x10(45lbs), 10(50lbs), 10(50lbs), 10(55lbs), 10(55lbs), 10(55lbs), 10(55lbs)

DB Pullovers 3x10(40lbs), 10(50lbs), 10(60lbs)


----------



## Jin (Feb 2, 2021)

Taking TNE for chest day is like pooping a viagra to jerk off. 

Basically what I’m saying is that I’m sure you had a great time.


----------



## creekrat (Feb 2, 2021)

Weighed in at 216.4 this morning and went to the gym for legs but I have had  lingering back issue the past few days.  Discomfort and soreness in the lumbar area.

2/2/2021

Standing Calf Raises 4x30(180lbs), 30(250lbs), 30(250lbs), 30(250lbs)

Leg Press Calf Raises 4x30(400lbs), 30(600lbs), 30(600lbs), 30(600lbs)

Seated Calf Raises 7x30(100lbs), 30(100lbs), 30(120lbs), 30(120lbs), 30(120lbs), 30(120lbs), 30(120lbs)

Leg Extensions-Warmup 50lbs x 20- 4x10(110lbs), 10(170lbs), 10(210lbs), 9(220lbs)

Squat (Tried to do low weight in the Smith Machine to maybe loosen up the lower back after some back extensions but no dice) 90lbs x 10 reps

BB Hack Squat 4x10(135lbs), 10(225lbs), 5(225lbs)

Leg Press 7x10(400lbs)  Did these similar to constrictive training in that I left my feet elevated and never got up until I was done with all sets.

Stiff Leg Deads 135lbs x 10 reps

Was supposed to do 7 sets of leg curls but with me being frustrated and my back slowing me down I didn't have enough time to start them before we had to leave.  Hopefully this issue goes away soon


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 2, 2021)

It'll probably go away as long as you don't have some major injury. Happened to me once last year too. Good luck dude.


----------



## permabulker (Feb 2, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Weighed in at 216.4 this morning and went to the gym for legs but I have had  lingering back issue the past few days.  Discomfort and soreness in the lumbar area.
> 
> 2/2/2021
> 
> ...



I found squats are really rough on my back and hips so I’ve changed to leg press for awhile. Sucks when small pains and soreness affect your workout.
 Hope you feel better soon,
crazy impressive leg press numbers I thought 110kg was a lot today :32 (18):


----------



## creekrat (Feb 4, 2021)

Yesterday’s workout was less than stellar for me but I ground it out. Back was still sore. After the gym I then proceeded to get my house pad to grade inside my footings by using some finely ground gravel, strings set to a given height and a 2x4 that I worked back and forth by hand. Obviously the back was angry with that as well. Today was an off day so I just sat in the hot tub and did some laps in the pool. On a brighter note, saw my dr yesterday and just told him flat out that I didn’t want pellets for trt any more and wanted injections. This makes more sense for my work schedule as well as it will be changing again. 

2/3/2021 Workout

Reverse Crunch 4x30
Romanian Chair Crunch 4x30
Cable Crunch 4x30
Wide Grip Pull-ups 4x10

Reverse Grip Pulldown 4x10(100lbs), 10(115lbs), 10(125lbs), 10(130lbs)

Cable T-bar Row 4x10(70lbs), 10(90lbs), 10(100lbs), 10(105lbs)

Reverse Grip BB Row 3x10(135lbs), 10(225lbs), 8(225lbs)

Deadlifts 2x10(225lbs). Tried these at low weight to see how the back was and decided to lay off. 

High Angle Pulldowns 4x10(45lbs), 10(55lbs), 10(65lbs), 10(80lbs)/20(40lbs)

Straight Arm Pulldown SS with Bent Over Face Pulls 7x10(30/55), 10(30/70), 10(30/70), 10(27.5/70), 10(27.5/70), 10(27.5/70), 10(27.5/70)


----------



## Jin (Feb 4, 2021)

How many weeks have you been hitting it this hard? When’s the next quarantine?


----------



## creekrat (Feb 4, 2021)

Been going at it for 8 weeks now.  Next quarantine is Feb 22nd for 2 weeks


----------



## Jin (Feb 4, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Been going at it for 8 weeks now.  Next quarantine is Feb 22nd for 2 weeks



well, you should be quite broken down by now but I do still think that pushing the envelope and over training until you get your weeks off is the best way to handle your schedule. Keep grinding!!!


----------



## creekrat (Feb 4, 2021)

And to top it off I am building a house.  Been leveling the pad and today started the plumbing so I can get my slab poured within the next couple weeks.  I can say that I'm pretty sure the tren is starting to kick in.  Walking around with a constant hard on and can't keep the hands off the wife...lol


----------



## Sickman (Feb 5, 2021)

Crazy amount of volume. Keep it up. Just remember to deload.


----------



## creekrat (Feb 5, 2021)

Sickman said:


> Crazy amount of volume. Keep it up. Just remember to deload.



I have a mandatory deload every 12 weeks. I am working out of the Caribbean and South America 6 weeks on the rig, 4 weeks at home and then 2 weeks quarantined. No gym available during quarantine so I’m stuck doing hotel room cardio and body weight stuff.


----------



## creekrat (Feb 5, 2021)

Was 218lbs this morning and demolished some shoulders at the gym.  Went home and hit them again for the rest of the day swinging a pick axe and shovel while doing the plumbing in the pad for our new house.  Did the whole pick axe yesterday too.  Needless to say, shoulders and back are constantly being worked.

2/5/2021 Workout

Hanging Leg Raises 4x30
Cable Crunches 4x30
Reverse Crunches 4x30

DB OHP 4x10(50lbs), 10(55lbs), 10(55lbs), 10(55lbs) + 5 partials

Prone Incline EZ Curl Bar Front Raises 4x10(45lbs), 10(55lbs), 10(55lbs), 10(60lbs)

Upright Rows 4x10(135lbs), 10(155lbs), 10(175lbs), 10(185lbs)

Cable Behind the Back Lateral Raises 7x10(15lbs), 10(15lbs), 10(17.5lbs), 10(17.5lbs), 10(15lbs), 10(15lbs), 10(17.5lbs)

DB Bent Over Rear Delt Raises 4x10(30lbs), 10(30lbs), 10(35lbs), 10(40lbs)

DB Shrugs 10(85lbs), 10(95lbs), 10(105lbs), 10(110lbs)

Reverse Pec Deck 7x10(80lbs), 10(100lbs), 10(105lbs), 10(105lbs), 10(100lbs), 10(100lbs), 10(100lbs)

DB Front Raises 5x12(20lbs), 10(30lbs), 10(35lbs), 9(45lbs), 20(20lbs)


----------



## creekrat (Feb 6, 2021)

Today’s workout started great with the exception of a headache. Strength was up and some meathead was talking to the wife and I was getting a little angry so I’m guessing the tren is kicking in...lol. Ended up cutting the workout short after a quick trip to the bathroom to throw up. 

I have been working on a lean bulk for a little over 2 weeks and have been on the tren exactly 2 weeks. On November 28th I had an InBody scan done and was 215.3 lbs, Skeletal Muscle Mass was 100.5 and BF was 18.7. After that I had slimmed down to 208 before starting to gain. Today I had another scan and was 219.7, SMM was 105.8 and BF was 16.1. 

Pretty happy with those numbers considering I’ve only been gaining for a couple weeks and I still have 8 weeks of tren and 6 weeks of anavar waiting on me.


----------



## Jin (Feb 6, 2021)

You’re doing awesome man. Just stay the course.


----------



## creekrat (Feb 11, 2021)

Been a hectic few days.  Between this arctic blast and needing to get my sewer lines glued up and to grade in my pad for my slab I've been a busy boy.  Got rained on when it was 26 degrees(didn't know that was possible).  Then we set up tents and propane heaters to keep us and the pipe warm.  Ditch getting filled in this afternoon and pex for the water lines going in as well.  

Below are the last 2 workouts.  Ended up skipping leg day, I wanted to cry, since the roads were iced over and the back still wasn't 100%.

2/8/2021
Hanging Leg Raises 4x30
Ball Crunch 4x30
Crunch 4x30

Incline DB Press 4x10(60), 10(65), 10(700, 10(70) + 5 partials

Flat Bench DB 4x10(50), 10(55), 10(60), 10(65)

Machine Incline 3x10(120, 130, 140)

Machine Press 3x10(110, 120, 140)

Pec Deck 4x10(120, 140, 150, 160)

DB Incline Fly 4x10(45, 50, 55, 55)

Cable X-over SS with Cable Press 7x10(50, 60, 60, 60, 60, 60, 65)

DB Pullover 4x10(45, 50, 60, 65)


----------



## Jin (Feb 11, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Been a hectic few days.  Between this arctic blast and needing to get my sewer lines glued up and to grade in my pad for my slab I've been a busy boy.  Got rained on when it was 26 degrees(didn't know that was possible).  Then we set up tents and propane heaters to keep us and the pipe warm.  Ditch getting filled in this afternoon and pex for the water lines going in as well.
> 
> Below are the last 2 workouts.  Ended up skipping leg day, I wanted to cry, since the roads were iced over and the back still wasn't 100%.
> 
> ...




Would you be interested in creating a house building thread? I’m completely incompetent but admire real men like you who can literally provide shelter for their families.


----------



## CJ (Feb 11, 2021)

Jin said:


> Would you be interested in creating a house building thread? I’m completely incompetent but admire real men like you who can literally provide shelter for their families.



Jin just finds a cave and fights off the bear. :32 (20):


----------



## creekrat (Feb 11, 2021)

2/10/2021

Reverse Crunch 4x30
Romanian Chair Crunch 4x30
Cable Crunch 4x30

Wide Grip Pullup 4x10

Rev Grip Pulldown 4x10(110, 140, 145, 150)

Cable T-Bar Row 4x10(95, 105, 107.5, 107.5)

Rev Grip BB Row 3x10(155, 205, 205)

Deads (Just 2 light sets) 2x10(225, 275)

High Angle Pulldowns 4x10(50), 10(65), 10(75), 7(80)/18(40)

Straight Arm Pulldown SS with Bent Over Face Pulls 7x10(30/70, 30/70, 30/70, 30/70, 32.5/70, 30/70, 30/70)

Pics are after back day and at the end of the day so a little fluffy.


----------



## creekrat (Feb 12, 2021)

Today was supposed to be an off day but since I missed legs I decided to hit them a little and then demolished arms because I can. 

*2/11/21 Workout
*

All exercises were 4x10 and some had a drop set with half the weight and twice the reps


Leg curls SS with exts 
160, 170, 170, 180


Leg press
490, 690, 690, 710


Tri pushdowns 
65, 75, 75, 80/40


Hammers
30, 40, 50, 50/25


Overhead rope extensions 
35, 45, 55, 55/22.5


Incline curls
25, 30, 35, 40/20


21s
25, 25, 25, 25


----------



## creekrat (Feb 23, 2021)

Damn.  Been almost 2 weeks since I updated this.  Still hitting the gym but been super busy with building our house and dealing with the weather.  In Northeast Oklahoma we had almost 300 hours below freezing, 10" of snow, and a low temp of -17 thanks all to global warming.  Did another InBody scan and was down 0.8% bf and up almost 2 lbs in weight.  I'm now sitting in a hotel in Houston for 2 weeks before heading to Guyana for 6 weeks.  Just started week 5 of the tren and start the var next week.


----------



## Tiny (Feb 23, 2021)

Nice job dewd. Some constructive crit would be to bring up your inner tri / long head. Seated two handed above neck press (don't know the damn name) will make them explode. Two hands, one dumbell held above head, *keep elbows in* bring the dumbell down behind the head.

Your arms have mass but the illusion multiplier is not there without that inner tri development.


Edit: Seated dumbbell French press.


----------



## creekrat (Feb 23, 2021)

Tiny said:


> Nice job dewd. Some constructive crit would be to bring up your inner tri / long head. Seated two handed above neck press (don't know the damn name) will make them explode. Two hands, one dumbell held above head, *keep elbows in* bring the dumbell down behind the head.
> 
> Your arms have mass but the illusion multiplier is not there without that inner tri development.
> 
> ...




Thanks man.  I'll throw those in during arm day and maybe one other day a week to catch them up.


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 24, 2021)

Nice work Creek!


----------



## Tiny (Feb 24, 2021)

When you do a side shot, instead of flexing your arm, squeeze it in towards your body and flare your lat so it pushes the muscle out on the arm. Dont flex it. Make sense?

Not sure if you give 2 nickels about posing but it's essentially how you display your work


----------



## creekrat (Mar 12, 2021)

So after a 2 week forced gym hiatus I was able to get back to it last night.  On my new rig I am working nights so that is taking some getting used to.

Wide Grip Pullups 4x10

Reverse Grip Pulldowns 4x10(110), 10(140), 10(140), 10(150)

Cable T Bar Row 4x10(90), 10(100), 10(110), 10(130)

Reverse Grip BB Row 4x10(125), 10(175), 10(185), 8(185)

Deadlifts 3x10(225)  
Went with the same weight for all 3 sets since it had been a while and I was coming off of a back tweak.

High Angle Pulldown 4x10(60), 10(80), 10(100), 10(120)/20(60)

Straight Arm Pulldown SS with Face Pulls 7x10(40/80)

And just for Jin, here are pics of the new gym.

https://imgur.com/Ezbnslshttps://imgur.com/Ezbnsls











































https://imgur.com/Ezbnsls


----------



## permabulker (Mar 12, 2021)

That preacher curl machine thing looks fun. They never have cool things like that in commercial gyms. Good to see you back creek.


----------



## creekrat (Mar 12, 2021)

Tonight was chest after a little abs.

4x30 each
Hanging leg raises
Crunch
Cable crunch

Incline DB Press 4x10(60,65,70,75)

Flat DB Press 4x10(50,55,55,60)

Smith Incline 3x10(135,155,175)

Smith Flat Bench 3x10(135,155,175)

Pec Deck 4x10(110,130,150,170)

Cable Crossover SS with Cable Press 7x10(50,50,50,50,50,60,60)

And some progress pics.  I think what has come along the most has been my shoulders followed by back.


----------



## Jin (Mar 12, 2021)

Hell yeah man. You’re leaning out nicely. Seems like you’ve lost a little body hair too


----------



## Ped X (Mar 12, 2021)

Nice progress, can definitely see a difference!


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 12, 2021)

creekrat said:


>



nice tent ....


----------



## Trump (Mar 12, 2021)

Progress is great dude


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 12, 2021)

Looking good my man


----------



## PZT (Mar 15, 2021)

creekrat said:


>



shoulders got a nice cap to them here


----------



## white ape (Mar 15, 2021)

Subscribed. Looking good dude!


----------



## creekrat (Mar 19, 2021)

I've been slacking keeping this up with my schedule at work. I've still been hitting the gym 5 days a week but between 12 hour shifts and having to do some work in the off hours at times I just run out of time.  Shoulders and back are coming along great and I'm starting to see ab lines that stay with me throughout the day.


----------



## creekrat (Mar 25, 2021)

Yesterday's workout was great.  Guessing the Var is doing it's job as the pumps were almost crippling but it felt great.  After dealing with an unknown back tweak for a while I noticed it wasn't there so I did some pulling.  Went slow and light so as not to overdo it and today the back feels great!

3-24-2321 Workout

4x30 each
Hanging leg raises
Crunch
Romanian chair crunch

Pullups 4x10

Rev Grip Pulldowns 4x10 (110, 120, 130, 140)

T-Bar Rows SS with Rev Grip Rows (Cables) 4x10 (90,100,110,120)

Deads 3x8 (225,275,325)

High Angle Pulldowns 4x10 (this is in KG per side. 40,45,50,55 then drop set of 20 reps at 28)

Straight Arm Pulldowns SS w/Facepulls 7x10 (Pulldowns are in KG.  25/140,25/140,25/140,28/150,28/150,28/150,28/150)


----------



## creekrat (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## creekrat (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## creekrat (Mar 30, 2021)

Yesterday's chest workout.  Unfortunately the rig doesn't have a pec deck but they do have a functional trainer so I was able to get some cable flys in.  I finished up with my 10 week TRT, tren a 300 ew, and last 6 week var 50mg ed blast.  Pretty happy with how it turned out.  Got a lot leaner than where I started from.

Incline DB 4x10 (60,70,75,75)

Flat DB 4x10 (50,55,60,70)

EZ curl bar pullovers 4x10 (40,45,50,55)

Cable fly 7x10 (KG per side. 20,23,25,25,25,25,25)

Bench SM 3x10 (165,185,195,205)

Incline SM 3x10 (185,195,205)

Cable X-over SS cable press 7x10 (56KG)


----------



## Jin (Mar 30, 2021)

Solid work Rat. Marked improvements.


----------



## Trump (Mar 30, 2021)

Dude I remember when you first posted and holey shit you have smashed it out the park. Keep at it your killing it


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Mar 31, 2021)

Looking great my man.


----------



## creekrat (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks guys. I’m happy with the progress but need to stay dedicated and start working on the next stage. 

I think I would like to be 230-235 and 10-12% this time next year. I’d like to try and accomplish that with 2 lean bulks. One in the fall and another in the spring. This blast popped my tren cherry so that’s definitely on the list and I’ll have no qualms stretching it out for a longer blast. Time to do some more reading and planning.


----------



## Jin (Mar 31, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Thanks guys. I’m happy with the progress but need to stay dedicated and start working on the next stage.
> 
> I think I would like to be 230-235 and 10-12% this time next year. I’d like to try and accomplish that with 2 lean bulks. One in the fall and another in the spring. This blast popped my tren cherry so that’s definitely on the list and I’ll have no qualms stretching it out for a longer blast. Time to do some more reading and planning.



you can achieve that but it’s going to take an advanced level
of dedication!


----------



## PZT (Mar 31, 2021)

Jin said:


> you can achieve that but it’s going to take an advanced level
> of dedication!



fo sho, its tough


----------



## creekrat (Mar 31, 2021)

Trump said:


> Dude I remember when you first posted and holey shit you have smashed it out the park. Keep at it your killing it



Here you go Trump.  Just for you.  First pic was October 3rd in Denmark and the 2nd one was 2 days ago March 29th.


----------



## CJ (Mar 31, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Here you go Trump.  Just for you.  First pic was October 3rd in Denmark and the 2nd one was 2 days ago March 29th.



Even your penis shrunk!  :32 (20):


----------



## The Tater (Mar 31, 2021)

Sexy mf. Keep killing it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 1, 2021)

Good progress man!


----------



## creekrat (Apr 4, 2021)

Hit shoulders yesterday and I can feel it.  Arms will be later this evening as I'm now working nights again but I can work out on shift

4-2-21 Shoulders

DB OHP 4x10 (50,55, 60,65)

Prone Incline front raises with EZ curl bar 4x10 (45,45,50,50)

Cable Upright rows 4x10 (130,150,170,200)

Cable rear delts.  Set all the way down.  Pulled across, up and back.  4x10 (KG. 10,10,13,15)

Cable behind the back lat raises 7x10 (20)

Cable rear delts.  Shoulder height. 4x10 (KG. 15,15,18,18)

DB Front Raises 7x10 (25,25,30,30,30,40,40)


----------



## PZT (Apr 5, 2021)

huge change in that comparison


----------



## creekrat (Apr 23, 2021)

Still hitting it hard. BF is right at or under 15% and slowly going down. Scale showing 225-228 in the morning and I pulled a PR of 425 the other morning so I’m feeling pretty damn good.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 23, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Still hitting it hard. BF is right at or under 15% and slowly going down. Scale showing 225-228 in the morning and I pulled a PR of 425 the other morning so I’m feeling pretty damn good.



EXCELLENT NEWS MAN! Great work!


----------



## permabulker (Apr 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Even your penis shrunk!  :32 (20):



you even look like someone you wouldn’t want to mess with in that second picture you have made super impressive progress.

P.s. I was replying to The before and after not CJ’s penis comment.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 24, 2021)

Awesome progress man. Keep up the great work.


----------



## ftf (Apr 24, 2021)

You got a lot leaner, and all your chest hair fell out. Nice work!


----------



## creekrat (May 7, 2021)

Still hitting it hard and seeing more definition almost daily. Weight has been 228-230 for the past few days so that will keep me in a good spot for the fall and next spring. 

https://imgur.com/a/VJRVqng


----------



## Send0 (May 7, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Still hitting it hard and seeing more definition almost daily. Weight has been 228-230 for the past few days so that will keep me in a good spot for the fall and next spring.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/VJRVqng



I see that V taper coming in very nicely man!


----------



## PZT (May 7, 2021)

damnit cant see the nudez


----------



## creekrat (Sep 20, 2021)

Been busy as hell with work but still hitting it hard. Just started week 6 of a 20 week deca run. Somehow I’ve been able to keep leaning out. 



https://imgur.com/a/yqf5OrW


----------



## creekrat (Sep 20, 2021)

Also hit a PR on DL Saturday. 450


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 20, 2021)

Very impressive pull.  And u are leaning out. Good on u!!


----------



## creekrat (Sep 20, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Very impressive pull.  And u are leaning out. Good on u!!


It looked a lot easier than it felt. Grip was slipping. Shooting for 500 by Christmas


----------



## Send0 (Sep 20, 2021)

Delts getting capped... Lats coming in, v taper is taking form. Fucking badass brother!


----------



## PZT (Sep 20, 2021)

Awesome work man


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 20, 2021)

Nice deadlift! Looking good bro.


----------



## snake (Sep 21, 2021)

Well that looked a bit too easy Creek. Hit that for 3 and you'll be nipping at the heels of a 500 DL. There was 2 reps in that lift without a doubt so you're close.

Once you get to the top, just pull your shoulders back and you're done. When you lean back, it causes you to break at the knees.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 21, 2021)

creekrat said:


> It looked a lot easier than it felt. Grip was slipping. Shooting for 500 by Christmas


chalk those hands if you don't already.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 21, 2021)

snake said:


> Well that looked a bit too easy Creek. Hit that for 3 and you'll be nipping at the heels of a 500 DL. There was 2 reps in that lift without a doubt so you're close.
> 
> Once you get to the top, just pull your shoulders back and you're done. When you lean back, it causes you to break at the knees.


I was just gonna tell him to squeeze his ass... "pinch a penny".


----------



## snake (Sep 21, 2021)

creekrat said:


> It looked a lot easier than it felt. Grip was slipping. Shooting for 500 by Christmas


I just put up a little thread that may help with the grip. See if works.


----------

